# XFree86 planté, et je me loggue automatiquement avec gdm

## Arcord

Salut,

J'ai donc réinstallé une gentoo 1.4 rc1, sur laquelle je me loggue en mode graphique grâce à gdm.

Ayant une ATI Radeon 64 Mo ViVo, j'ai voulu installer les drivers DRI (ATI renvoyant sur ce site). Au redémarrage, impossible de lancer le serveur X. Et quand le système me demandee si je veux repasser en mode console, j'ai un écran noir avec un gros carré en haut à gauche mais il ne se passe rien.

Si je parvient à venir sur la console, je devrait pouvoir supprimer ce driver puisque qu'il y a une fonction de restauration.

Je suppose que cela doit être possible en démarrant à partir du cd d'installation de la gentoo, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer cela?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Atreillou

alt + crtl +f1 ne te donne pas acces a la console ?

----------

## Arcord

Arg, je ne connaissais même pas cette formidable combinaison de touches.

Tu viens de me sauver.

Merci mille fois.

----------

## DuF

lol, comment vivre sans CTRL+ALT+Fx, très pratique pourtant  :Smile: 

Sinon vu que t'as une ATI, le jour où ça marchera, si jamais t'as l'occasion de tester des jeux sous nux, n'hésites pas à faire tes remarques sur ce que tu penses des drivers, je suis intéressé !

----------

## Arcord

Ok pas de problème, je vous tiendrais informé dès que ça fonctionnera.

Déjà, là je suis confronté à un pb de permission. Sinon ça marche en root.

----------

## arlequin

A ce propos, comment as-tu fais pour qu'il te lance 'gdm' au démarrage ?

J'ai décommenter une ligne dans le rc.conf : "DISPLAYMANAGER=gdm", mais ça n'a pas l'air de suffir, vu qu'au démarrage, j'ai toujours l'invite de login en mode console...

Merci d'avance...

----------

## DuF

si tu as toujours l'invite en mode console au démarrage c'est que tu démarres en init3, il faut passer en 5.

Si t'as aucun souci pour lancer gdm et X alors dans le fichier /etc/inittab tu mets 5 à la place de 3 à la ligne du default runlevel => id:3:initdefault:

ça doit ressembler à ça, et après tu démarreras directement en graphique.

----------

## arlequin

Mais heu   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'viens d'essayer ta manip', mais ça n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

Tant pis, je me contenterai de la console en attendant...

----------

## DuF

c'est étonnant que ça change rien, qd tu mets en init5 normalement tu dois démarrer en graphique, faudrait peut être voir au niveau des xinitrc et autres, mais là pas tout compris encore  :Smile: 

----------

## Tucs

faut aussi rajouter : rc-update add xdm default

----------

## arlequin

arf, j'y avais pensé... on rajoute aussi le 'xfs' dans la foulée ou ça n'ajoute rien ?

merchi   :Wink: 

----------

## Tucs

ca n'a rien a voir avec le demarrage graphique, ca ne sert pas pour un certain type de partition le xfs?

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> arf, j'y avais pensé... on rajoute aussi le 'xfs' dans la foulée ou ça n'ajoute rien ?
> 
> merchi  

 

Ne sachant pas quels wm tu utilise, si ton wm est compiler avec xft et que tu as enlever le package tu risque de rencontrer un problem.  J'ai eu un problème ou j'ai recompilé fluxbox avec xft-2.  Une fois la compilation terminer j'ai par malheur enlever xft-2 pour certaines raisons (Xft.h entre autre)  et en lancant X mon serveur a crasher ...

Mais xfs tu peux le rouler une fois avec fc-cache après sa tu es correct.  A moins que tu rajoute souvent des polices de caractères ...   

 *Tucs wrote:*   

> ca n'a rien a voir avec le demarrage graphique, ca ne sert pas pour un certain type de partition le xfs? 
> 
> 

 

Non le fichier /etc/init.d/xfs n'est pas pour le système de fichier xfs ... c'est vrai que sa peut porter à confusion ...

----------

## bumpert

merci beaucoup pour le CTRL + ALT + F1  :Smile: 

ca ma sauver aussi

Je lache ce topicLast edited by bumpert on Fri Dec 30, 2005 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garko

 *bumpert wrote:*   

> merci beaucoup pour le CTRL + ALT + F1 
> 
> ca ma sauver aussi

 

rhaaa... je savais que il était bon de lire les forums. Depuis le temps que je cherche comment faire ça sans oser le demander  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> c'est étonnant que ça change rien, qd tu mets en init5 normalement tu dois démarrer en graphique, faudrait peut être voir au niveau des xinitrc et autres, mais là pas tout compris encore 

 

Hello DuF !!!  Tu es bien réveillé ???   :Razz: 

Petit extrait du Guide rc-script:

 *Quote:*   

> Contrairement à d'autres systèmes d'initialisation, les runlevels de Gentoo ne sont pas référencés par des noms inchangeables ou des numéros, mais sont désignés par des noms personnalisés liés aux niveaux d'exécution standard de init.
> 
> ...
> 
> Avec la façon de faire les choses de Gentoo, il n'y a pas de runlevel dédié à X, mais plutôt un script de démarrage appelé "xdm" qui peut être ajouté à n'importe quel niveau d'exécution si l'utilisateur le souhaite.

 

Tu n'utiliserai pas une autre distribution Linux en cachette, hein !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Sinon, lire les forums, c'est très bien ... lire les docs (traduites dans la langue de molière) comme ce Guide de configuration du bureau Gentoo Linux, c'est bien aussi.   :Wink: 

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Comme vous parlez du racourci ctrl+alt+Fn pour aller en console j'en ai trouvé un autre assez pratique pour ceux qui utilise plusieurs consoles. il s'agit de alt+flèche gauche ou flèche droite pour se déplacer dans les autres consoles  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Sinon, lire les forums, c'est très bien ... lire les docs (traduites dans la langue de molière) comme ce Guide de configuration du bureau Gentoo Linux, c'est bien aussi.  

 

... lire les dates des posts c'est pas mal non plus : en un an DuF est passé de noob à veteran !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> ... lire les dates des posts c'est pas mal non plus : en un an DuF est passé de noob à veteran !  

 

C'est vrai que le record sera dur à battre mais, je m'accroche ...   :Laughing: 

(et il y a yuk159 qui s'échappe   :Very Happy:   ).

Et puis, avec des post comme celui-là, ça sera facile ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yuk159

<off>

En parlant de ca vous avez deja vu la liste de dix plus gros posteurs  :Wink: 

Ils ont presque tous Admins ou moderateur  :Mr. Green: 

</off>

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> <off>
> 
> En parlant de ca vous avez deja vu la liste de dix plus gros posteurs 
> 
> Ils ont presque tous Admins ou moderateur 
> ...

 

Arf, arf ... Pousse un peu plus du coude, il y en a qui n'ont pas compris   :Wink:   ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

Non c'etais juste parce que j'ai regarde ca ya pas longtemps.

En plus je sais pas si t'as vu les scores mais on est un peu des mickeys 

a cotes  :Wink: 

Pas de quoi faire les malins  :Mr. Green: 

pjp 10469

rac 6892

klieber 4760 

Lovechild 4130

pilla 3779

ebrostig 3696

delta407 3118

bsolar 2914 

masseya 2497 

port001 2484

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Non c'etais juste parce que j'ai regarde ca ya pas longtemps.

 

Oui, oui ... moi aussi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> En plus je sais pas si t'as vu les scores mais on est un peu des mickeys 
> 
> a cotes .

 

Facile de trafiquer les scores quand on est admin !!!   :Twisted Evil:   *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Pas de quoi faire les malins  

 

Oups, tu as raison : je crois que mon profil va être perdu suite à un incident technique et que mon compteur va revenir à zéro   :Mr. Green:   :Laughing:   .

Bon, je rends ce fil à son propriétaire ...

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Facile de trafiquer les scores quand on est admin !!!

 

Marrant ... Je me suis dit la meme chose   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> pjp 10469

 

 *Quote:*   

> pjp
> 
> Inscrit le: 16 Avr 2002
> 
> Messages: 10469

 

Entre le 16/04/02 et le 30/01/03, il y a +/- 600 jours.

Un rapide calcul nous donne une moyenne de 17,5 posts par jour   :Shocked: 

Y en a qui chôment pas. Madame doit être contente !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

C'est ce que je disais... des mickeys...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## scout

 *Arcord wrote:*   

> je me loggue en mode graphique grâce à gdm. (...). Au redémarrage, impossible de lancer le serveur X.

 

Moi pour avoir un login graphique pour que les gens qui connaissent pas linux puissent se logger ou éteindre l'ordi, j'utilise qingy (emerge -s qingy)

C'est un login graphique qui utilise le framebuffer, c'est plus léger, et au moins ça plante pas en même temps que le serveur X !

----------

